
Killing REDIS servers with LUA - swayamraina
https://medium.com/@swayamraina/terrorizing-redis-with-beautiful-lua-b63851689e44
======
karmakaze
Article has little to do with Lua and more to do with using the KEYS command
in production against a well documented warning. This command is sometimes
renamed in production environments so it cannot be issued by accident.

